# Specialized Shiv Elite A1 2012 Triathlon Bike



## jowwy (25 Mar 2014)

Have any of you TT guys had any experience or seen this bike in use and can give me some real world info on it

its going for a nice price at the moment and within my budget.


----------



## jdtate101 (25 Mar 2014)

What do you need to know...it's a entry level TT machine, reasonable spec, but with room to upgrade if required. Biggest upgrade would obviously be wheels.....

If it fits the bill and budget then N+1 away lad....


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2014)

They are a popular frame on TTs.

Those wheels look sooo wrong.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Mar 2014)

I have never seen one.


----------



## jowwy (25 Mar 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> What do you need to know...it's a entry level TT machine, reasonable spec, but with room to upgrade if required. Biggest upgrade would obviously be wheels.....
> 
> If it fits the bill and budget then N+1 away lad....


I got wheels covered just have to wait for c2w to open back up and checking out all viable options


----------



## jdtate101 (25 Mar 2014)

I built a TT based upon Planet X frame...worth a look if you fancy a self build: 
Two bottles fitted as I was doing a long distance event. It now has a single aero bottle fitted.....


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Mar 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> I built a TT based upon Planet X frame...worth a look if you fancy a self build:
> Two bottles fitted as I was doing a long distance event. It now has a single aero bottle fitted.....



The question is, unless you have tested the frame/bike to be quicker with the current bottle setup, why are you carrying it on the bike at all?


----------



## jdtate101 (25 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> The question is, unless you have tested the frame/bike to be quicker with the current bottle setup, why are you carrying it on the bike at all?



Because the aero bottle has a minimal cage/fastener thingy meaning I can have the bottle for long TT's or not for short without it looking ugly. Like you say I'm not sure of any benefit, but hey does there really need to be a reason? The only reason I fitted two cages for this photo was I was doing 100 miles on it around the fens and needed the liquid.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Mar 2014)

Needs some deep section rims.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Mar 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Because the aero bottle has a minimal cage/fastener thingy meaning I can have the bottle for long TT's or not for short without it looking ugly. Like you say I'm not sure of any benefit, but hey does there really need to be a reason? The only reason I fitted two cages for this photo was I was doing 100 miles on it around the fens and needed the liquid.



What I mean is, for short TTs unless the bike is faster with the bottle, you should take it off completely as it could be increasing drag.

You could do some field testing if you have a power meter?

Attention to detail


----------



## dan_bo (25 Mar 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Needs some big knobbly tyres, a shorter stem and a riser bar..


----------



## jdtate101 (25 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> What I mean is, for short TTs unless the bike is faster with the bottle, you should take it off completely as it could be increasing drag.
> 
> You could do some field testing if you have a power meter?
> 
> Attention to detail



The bottle holder is almost non existent when the bottle is not there so it really won't make that much of a difference say compared the the big lump sitting on the bike. I've got a new S-type P2M on order so should have power on this beast real soon....


----------



## jowwy (27 Mar 2014)

Just ordered the above bike as i couldnt wait til june and entered another 5TT's for this season.

It will be with me wednesday - which just happens to be my birthday


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Mar 2014)

Nice one! Get yourself a Raltech cover for your Zipps, TT bikes look awful with normal wheels, makes me cringe when I see mine on non-race days with my training wheels in.


----------

